# Ever tried a human breast pump?



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm milking two Nigerians and was going to attempt using my medela breast pump on them since my hands hurt so bad and cramp up. I can hardly finish my daily milking. Has anyone attempted this or have any advice?


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Search Breast Pump on The Goat Health and Care Pages, 7th post from the top someone asked about using a pump and a lot of people that had tried it agreed it didn't work and it may not even be safe for long term use. Could cause udder damage.

Here was someone's full explanation-



> Breast pumps are not ideal, not proper vac and pulsation ability with inflations that are suited to dairy. It could be an o.k. once in awhile if as rescue attempt when having trouble....but would use caution when you could set up a small vac pump and small surge bucket for cattle for about $300-$500 and it could be a daily use with no concerns.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

ciwheeles said:


> Search Breast Pump on The Goat Health and Care Pages, 7th post from the top someone asked about using a pump and a lot of people that had tried it agreed it didn't work and it may not even be safe for long term use. Could cause udder damage.-


You know what I wonder. If it's not safe for our goats how is it safe for us? You can't tell me a nursing human is that much different than a kid in terms of pulsation and such. If anything it should be that human pumps are safer but that descent appear to be true.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

A breast and nipple are shaped differently than an udder and teat. I would never attempt to use a human breast pump on a goat. Mammary systems are not the same


----------



## Megan Peterson (Apr 1, 2019)

after searching everywhere so I didn't waste 30 dollars on a pump and have it not work. thisnis what we came up with and it worked fabulously. we have cashmere goats, with shorter teets!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old thread from 2014.


----------

